
The Best 404 Error Pages Of All Time - mediagearbox
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-best-404-error-pages-of-all-time-2013-3#whoops-we-caught-techcrunch-with-its-pants-down-on-this-one-1
======
lutusp
I hate sites like this that dole out content one quantum at a time in order to
expose you to more advertising. Once I see the intent of the design, I bail --
I never read them.

Nothing is more indicative of predatory unprofessionalism than an article that
puts one word on a page and requires you to move on to more advertising in
order to read the next word. Guess how many professionally designed,
successful web sites do this?

Also, almost 50% of the links submitted by user "mediagearbox"
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mediagearbox>) are links to
businessinsider.com. This is not a coincidence -- it's a shill masquerading as
a participant.

